# Nematodes and diatom earth, for SHB, every little bit helps?



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

I have used them to clear up a flea infestation in my yard and they worked great. They work best with moist soil, so when we hit a drought i am sure they died out. (thanks for the link!)


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Anything that helps a little should be part of an overall plan to help a lot. My opinion is that you can have too many "little" efforts that chew up a lot of your time but not, I don't think you're wasting your time. In the end, you'll be more knowledgeable and that's never a waste of time.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Some studies have been done that show that applying the right kinds of nematodes around hives can reduce the emergrence rate of SHB larvae to practically zero. Using those and in hive traps probably would keep SHB at bay.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

southeastflorida; I'm all for killing SHB, no matter how you do it. Just be aware that if you let them get to the larva stage in the hive you have lost that hive. By the time they are ready to pupate in the ground they have already done their damage in your hive and your bees have most likely absconded. The biggest part of your efforts should be at controlling them as adults in the hive, and hopefully very few will get to the larval stage.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Because of the length of warm weather, you folks in the deep south have a much more difficult time with shb than even those of us in "northern" Dixie! (I'm in se Missouri). To date, all I have to do is trap them in the hive, and not worry about ground treatments... 
While I envy you your honey flows, I do not envy you your headaches. When it comes to shb, beekeeping truly is local.
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh thats interesting, I would have never though of looking for nematodes to help control the SHB.


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

nematode gel and instructions arrived today.
The SHB specific species is H. indica.


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Where did you order them? How much where they?
Thanks for the info
Jason


----------



## southeastflorida (May 23, 2010)

http://southeasterninsectaries.com sells different amounts based on how many hives, that bag is for 10 hives the minimum. The man at SEI was real helpful, called twice, asked me what I was using them for etc, especailly considering it was only a $25 sale.

I first saw it on a offsite blog, but beesource has a thread about the nematodes.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=228063


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Since I do wont have bees until the spring, should I wait until I have had the bees for a bit. Or get them when I get the bees.


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Purchased 2 bags from that company late in the summer. But it was too late. Hives were infested with SHBs and SHBL. I believe in the product but it's better to control the SHB before they get in the ground.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Jaseemtp said:


> Since I do wont have bees until the spring, should I wait until I have had the bees for a bit. Or get them when I get the bees.


You may or may not need nematodes in your area just west of Ft. Worth. My earnest suggestion is that when you hive your packages, you install _*at the same time*_ traps. Your choice of traps, but traps nevertheless. As has been mentioned, by the time the shb gets to the ground, it's really too late for your hives. In areas further south where it's hot year round, they have additional pressures/problems with the shb. 

I use a minimum of two traps in each hive. I have extra traps that I carry with me, and if a trap has a lot of propolis, I'll simply pull it out and replace it with a new one. Later at home I'll clean the propolis off the traps, and recycle next time I check. Yes, it's time consuming, a bit of a headache, but my shb are kept under control. Most I've ever seen in a hive was 25, and that was before I started this regimen of at least two traps, and keeping them full, rotating them, etc. But I'd be the first to admit, I don't have the shb problem here in SE MO that folks further south have. 

Oh, another tidbit - keep your hive tool in hand when you first open your hive to inspect. That's the quickest and easiest way to dispatch the little buggers!  Also gives one the most pleasure... :lpf:
Regards,
Steven


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Steven
I called them earlier today and talked to an older man there, I forgot his name. He was VERY informative and helpful. Basically he told me wait until I have the bees and as you suggested put traps in as soon as the bees are in the boxes.
If I begin to see SHB then to give him a call and try out the nematodes. Where I am it gets freaking hot ( over 100f) in the summer. My soil is deep black clay and its not uncommon to have 2 inch cracks in the ground when we go with out rain.
Thanks again for the help yall
Jason


----------



## alicelee428 (Jun 3, 2008)

One note of caution: It is my understanding that nematodes can really mess up underground vegetables: carrots, potatoes, etc. So be careful about using them near your vegetable garden!


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

Alicelee428 is correct--however, that's a different kind of nematode. There are all different kinds which attack different things. The predatory nematodes that attack the SHB larvae won't be interested in plants, etc. Generally, the sandier the soil, the more plant-attacking nematodes you'll have. And they have a predatory nematode for that type as well (from our experience, they don't work too well, though.) Hope this helps,
Chris


----------

